# Singles Scene in Dubai? Pls Help-



## ussingleguy

Hello All, 

I'm a 27 year old American lawyer who's going to be moving to Dubai in the next two weeks. 

While I'm sure I should have many other "serious" concerns before such a big relocation, the one pressing question I can't seem to shake off: 

Are there any single girls in Dubai? 

And before I get a flurry of responses, please note that I am not referring to the plethora of hookers or even the perennial tourists who come and go seasonally. 

Is it possible to meet a single girl and have a possible long term relationship? 

I hope the answer is yes...


----------



## SBP

But she might be a little cuddly........................... well going on waxy's today!!!


----------



## Maz25

I have friends who have met their other half here and seem genuinely happy. My colleague met his fiancee here as well and he seems totally besotted with her.

However, I am a pessimist. I consider Dubai to be a paradise for the single person who wants to sh*g their way through life. I've been here nearly 2 years and would much rather stay single simply because I don't think that any of the guys I've met here are worth even 5 minutes of my time. I've met everything from weirdos, drunks, stalkers and after the last guy I met literally glued himself to my side after one dance, I give up!! I've got it in my head now that Mr Right is halfway across the world and deffo not in Dubai! My colleagues actually call me fussy, so that may possibly be my problem! You never know though, you might get lucky. There are good people out there but I think they are few and far in between and you need some serious luck to find someone who you can enter into a meaningful relationship with - most of us seem to have run out of luck!


----------



## ussingleguy

Maz, thanks for the reply. Haha, a pessimist, eh? Well, I appreciate the honesty! I'll be in Dubai on May 7th. If you'll be out and about, it'd be great to meet some new, friendly faces. I'm gonna try and be an optimist!


----------



## jander13

> the last guy I met literally glued himself to my side after one dance, I give up!!


that was me, sorry :\


----------



## SBP

Maz25 said:


> I have friends who have met their other half here and seem genuinely happy. My colleague met his fiancee here as well and he seems totally besotted with her.
> 
> However, I am a pessimist. I consider Dubai to be a paradise for the single person who wants to sh*g their way through life. I've been here nearly 2 years and would much rather stay single simply because I don't think that any of the guys I've met here are worth even 5 minutes of my time. I've met everything from weirdos, drunks, stalkers and after the last guy I met literally glued himself to my side after one dance, I give up!! I've got it in my head now that Mr Right is halfway across the world and deffo not in Dubai! My colleagues actually call me fussy, so that may possibly be my problem! You never know though, you might get lucky. There are good people out there but I think they are few and far in between and you need some serious luck to find someone who you can enter into a meaningful relationship with - most of us seem to have run out of luck!




Well I have arrived now so your quest can be over...................


----------



## pamela0810

ussingleguy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm a 27 year old American lawyer who's going to be moving to Dubai in the next two weeks.
> 
> While I'm sure I should have many other "serious" concerns before such a big relocation, the one pressing question I can't seem to shake off:
> 
> Are there any single girls in Dubai?
> 
> And before I get a flurry of responses, please note that I am not referring to the plethora of hookers or even the perennial tourists who come and go seasonally.
> 
> Is it possible to meet a single girl and have a possible long term relationship?
> 
> I hope the answer is yes...


So, you're a 27 year old Single American Lawyer who earns AED 420K a year? Welcome to Dubai!  I'm sure there are plenty of interested single women out there.


----------



## SBP

pamela0810 said:


> So, you're a 27 year old Single American Lawyer who earns AED 420K a year? Welcome to Dubai!  I'm sure there are plenty of interested single women out there.


Where is the 420K coming from???
Anyway you having more coffee this week?


----------



## Andy Capp

The 420 comes from another post - is x enough to live on... You hungover or something?


----------



## SBP

Andy Capp said:


> The 420 comes from another post - is x enough to live on... You hungover or something?


Nope as usual   just haven't read all the posts!! You cheered up?


----------



## SBP

Industrial Nomad said:


> And you told me that I was the only one for you and that my lack of cash didn't affect your feelings for me......Goodbye cruel world


Fickle mate, fickle


----------



## SBP

Tosh!! Will be fine am sure, just wear a eye mask and a stripey shirt, they never get caught


----------



## pamela0810

Industrial Nomad said:


> Cheers SBP,Consider the job as well as done.....Pam, don't worry my luv..Consider the "Tiara' as good as yours...Now who's the man eh?...Pink Panther eat your heart out....dancing a jig here:clap2::clap2::clap2:


If you're keeping score with Pink Panther, then obviously you're not the Man!


----------



## pamela0810

Industrial Nomad said:


> He only "Stole", the exact replicas that I left in the Original Stones' place..hehehe.....Who's your Dady now eh?


Definitely not someone who can't spell "Daddy"!!


----------



## pamela0810

Industrial Nomad said:


> i'll grab my coat


Ok then...:focus: US Single Guy....there are lots of single, smart and independent ladies in Dubai. As long as you are open to meeting people from varied cultures and walks of life, you will love this place and who knows, maybe even meet "The One" as they say!


----------



## jander13

> maybe even meet "The One" as they say!


they will save the world together


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> meet "The One" as they say!


Isn't that the furniture shop next to Jumeriah Mosque? Why would anyone want to meet it? Or is it a place to meet while wearing pink carnations? Could be - cos that way it's close to that gay pick up joint Boudoir.....

Not that I'd know of course, I only went there once - honest!


----------



## SBP

Andy Capp said:


> Isn't that the furniture shop next to Jumeriah Mosque? Why would anyone want to meet it? Or is it a place to meet while wearing pink carnations? Could be - cos that way it's close to that gay pick up joint Boudoir.....
> 
> Not that I'd know of course, I only went there once - honest!


The Mosque or Boudoir?? :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810

jander13 said:


> they will save the world together


Like The Matrix!


----------



## Andy Capp

I'm not religious - well not in the biblical sense!


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> The Mosque or Boudoir?? :eyebrows:


Yes Andy which one?? :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp

Boudoir, It's a real Gay Club - that lets (accompanied) women in, I went with a mate and 2 ladies, they got free champagne me and Derek had to buy our own - but i tell you what, even I thought some of the blokes looked good!


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Boudoir, It's a real Gay Club - that lets (accompanied) women in, I went with a mate and 2 ladies, they got free champagne me and Derek had to buy our own - but i tell you what, even I thought some of the blokes looked good!


So, what you're saying to us is......:confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> So, what you're saying to us is......:confused2::eyebrows:


Is that I once went there, that's all, and like all the "Ahlan Beautiful 100 People" places, it's full of gay guys!

And I have absolutely no problem with that.


----------



## pamela0810

Andy Capp said:


> Is that I once went there, that's all, and like all the "Ahlan Beautiful 100 People" places, it's full of gay guys!
> 
> And I have absolutely no problem with that.


Why on earth would you have a problem with happy guys anyway??


----------



## Andy Capp

Industrial Nomad said:


> As a set of Quadruplet heterosexual brothers we cut such a fine figure in the club that even the "Lurrve God Andy' noticed us.


Were you the ones wearing green and orange with a hint of cerise?


----------



## SBP

With a showering of gold.......


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> With a showering of gold.......


What happened to Frankincense and Myrrh?! - the other 2 stooges??


----------



## Andy Capp

They were refused entry for being the wrong type!


----------



## SBP

Must be thinking of a different shower in Boudoir :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP

Andy Capp said:


> They were refused entry for being the wrong type!


Unlike in Waxy's yesterday eh?


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> Must be thinking of a different shower in Boudoir :eyebrows:


Surely you don't mean the golden shower?!!
Why do I get the feeling US Single guy is going to change his mind about moving to our beautiful city after reading all of this?!!!:confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> Surely you don't mean the golden shower?!!
> Why do I get the feeling US Single guy is going to change his mind about moving to our beautiful city after reading all of this?!!!:confused2:


What's a golden shower?


----------



## SBP

Very rich persons bathroom


----------



## pamela0810

SBP said:


> Very rich persons bathroom


SBP knows cos it's his favourite!


----------



## SBP

pamela0810 said:


> SBP knows cos it's his favourite!


You would know


----------



## Andy Capp

pamela0810 said:


> SBP knows cos it's his favourite!


So why is his (going by yesterday) favourite aftershave called "Eau de-Wee"????


----------



## SBP

Eau d'oui I said...it is french


----------



## Andy Capp

But you're welsh, and it had a picture of a sheep cocking it's leg on it!


----------



## SBP

That's cos it's pure sex in a bottle!


----------



## Andy Capp

Is that why you couldn't even pull the fat bloater?


----------



## SBP

That would be it......oh well and its cos you are a bloke and am not into that


----------



## jojo

Industrial Nomad said:


> You mean that in Wales you actually take the Sheeps' gender into consideration????....That's blasphemy where I come from, but then again we haven't even invented torches up in Cumbria yet so "Any Port in a Storm eh?"...actually come to think of it we have had a recent Influx of Sheep with funny accents arriving recently, saying things like ("That's the Spot Boyo...don't stop" etc....)..,.....Not implying that the Taffs can't take care of their own or anything though


Keep it clean

Jo


----------



## SBP

Am not sure about Cumbria but we Welsh do wash you know!! Am sure Cumbrians do although you never know   

Can't beat a bit of sheep dip


----------



## jander13

> Like The Matrix!


yeah! if i had to save the world i would give a call to keanu reeves, he seems to be really good at that.


----------



## SBP

Yep Bruce is def the MAN!!! even with badly cut feet


----------

